# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > صالة الإستراحة >  >  القصة التي ابكت ملك الموت

## نزار عبده

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ورد في بعض الآثار ان الله عزوجل ارسل ملك الموت ليقبض روح امرآة من الناس

فلما اتاهاملك الموت ليقبض روحها وجدها وحيده مع رضيعاً لها ترضعه وهما في صحراء قاحله ليس فيها احد,

عندما راى ملك الموت مشهدها ومعها رضيعها وليس حولهما احد وهو قد اتى ليقبض روحها,هناك لم يتمالك نفسه

فدمعت عيناه من ذلك المشهد رحمه بذلك الرضيع,غير انه مأمور للمضي لِما ارسل له,

فقبض روح الام ومضى,كما امره ربه,
( لا يعصون الله ما امرهم ويفعلون ما يؤمرون )

بعد هذا الموقف - لملك الموت - بسنوات طويلة ارسله الله ليقبض روح رجل من الناس

فلما اتى ملك الموت إلى الرجل المأمور ليقبض روحه وجده شيخاً طاعناً في السن

متوكئاً على عصاه عند حداد ويطلب من الحداد ان يصنع له قاعدة من الحديد يضعها

في اسفل العصى حتى لا تحته الارض ويوصي الحداد بأن تكون قوية لتبقي عصاه سنين طويلة.

عند ذلك لم يتمالك ملك الموت نفسه ضاحكاًوتعجباً من شدة تمسك وحرص هذا الشيخ وطول امله بالعيش

بعدهذا العمر المديد,ولم يعلم بأنه لم يتبقى من عمره إلا لحظات.

فأوحى الله إلى ملك الموت قائلاً: فبعزتي و جلالي إن الذي ابكاك هو الذي اضحكك

سبحانك ربي ما احكمك سبحانك ربي ما اعدلك سبحانك ربي ما ارحمك 

نعم ذلك الرضيع الذي بكى ملك الموت عندما قبض روح امه

هو ذلك الشيخ الذي اضحك ملك الموت من شدة وطول امله.....سبحان الله 
*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*لا اله الا انت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين
*

----------


## acba77

*بارك الله فيك
*

----------

